# Flow-through suppressors



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll be the first to admit I know very little about Suppressors but thought this looked pretty cool. Seems to work well. I'm interested to hear what you guys think.

OSS Founder Russ Oliver demonstrating a new .50 caliber suppression system with Barrett M107 in 10' X 10' Conex.

Note the concussive over-pressure on the first round/un-suppressed vs the second round/suppressed. And check out the the lack of recoil 





OSS Founder and President Russ Oliver talks about baffle suppressor history, OSS Flow-Through Technology, and demonstrates the performance of the OSS suppression system.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sasquatch, it's a what weapon system vs dollars type of question. As long as your weapon system isn't using a Direct Impingement or open bolt, baffled suppressors which are more numerous (ie more usually means less costly) are effective. As to overall costs, I didn't hear allot of figures vs baffle replacement and my experience with flow-through Tech is quite limited. Operationally I would be more concerned with db reduction than style of suppression.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Take my money.

In all seriousness that was pretty cool. I love seeing how things work and I have always wondered why something like this wasn't more common.


----------

